# What knot are ya'll using to tie on to your jigs?



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Either mono, floro or braid. What knot do you tie on your jigs?

Jim


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

uni or improve clinch works for me up to 80 Lb , any thing higher than 100 lb gets the crimps . Don't recommend tying your braid to your jig


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Palomar for 80 lb Seaguar flouro. Uni for 100-130 mono (sufix). Thumb knot for 200 mono (sufix).


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Eye-crosser. It's a uni but twice through the ring. Main thing though is test your stuff at a bit more than your expected drag. It can be surprising sometimes. 


Steve


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I use the palomar knot for every application when tying to something with a ring: swivel, jig, hook, inshore jighead, popping cork. All I use and have NEVER had a fail at the knot. Now different story when trying braid to mono and what not

S4L


----------

